# C.moorii with stringy white feces



## qqbmwcichlid (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a pair of C.moorii (3-4 inches) with some juvie frontosas in a 55 gallon tank. Recently, I found the male C.moorii always has stringy white/clear feces. He still eats like a pig and behaves normally. But I am worried about him since about one week ago I found one juvie yellow lab in this tank spitting food and I separated it to another small tank for treatment.

I tested the water and found all the parameters are fine. All the other fish are doing great so far.

So now should I do something, or just wait for another couple days? Should I fast all the fish? Or give them medication food from Jungle? Or I have to treat the whole tank for parasite/bloat?

Thanks for looking and any suggestion would be highly appreciated!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If you removed a fish for suspected bloat, I would be treating the main tank with medicated food just as a precautionary measure. Fish can have bloat for quite some time before actually showing symptoms of it. It's always best to get them to ingest the meds if possible, so I would go the food route. You might also want to add some epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G of water. This is also a good preventative.


----------



## qqbmwcichlid (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks cichlidaholic!!! :thumb:

I will start food route tonight! But I still have some questions here:

1. if I suddenly change the diet to Jungle anti-parasite fish food, will it cause any problem for the fish, especially my frontosa juvies?

2. Should I pre-soak the pellet before I feed my fish, since I remember last time when I put the food in, most fish chew for a long time, some fish even ignored the food at all.

3. If my fish don't like the food, will metronidazole pre-soaked fish food be another good idea?

4. How long should I feed them medication food? And how do I know the medication food solve the problem?

Thanks so much!



cichlidaholic said:


> If you removed a fish for suspected bloat, I would be treating the main tank with medicated food just as a precautionary measure. Fish can have bloat for quite some time before actually showing symptoms of it. It's always best to get them to ingest the meds if possible, so I would go the food route. You might also want to add some epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G of water. This is also a good preventative.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

1. No

2. Yes, and sometimes it helps to mush it a bit with clean fingers before putting it in the tank...My fish seem to hate the "roundness" of it!

3. Yes.

4. I would feed medicated food exclusively for 2 weeks. If you don't have any other fish showing symptoms of bloat within the next month, then I would say you're out of the woods.


----------



## qqbmwcichlid (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, such a quick reply! I really appreciate your help, cichlidaholic !!! :thumb:

Thank you!



cichlidaholic said:


> 1. No
> 
> 2. Yes, and sometimes it helps to mush it a bit with clean fingers before putting it in the tank...My fish seem to hate the "roundness" of it!
> 
> ...


----------

